# Meguiars #26



## mad555 (Dec 18, 2009)

Has anyone tried Megs #26 Hi tec yellow paste wax on Ford Colorado Red??
Any pics would be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would'nt look any different to any other wax  all in the prep


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I disagree - I find Meguiars #26 and 3M Show Car Paste Wax to have a definite darkening effect on well prepared paint. With the latter, the gloss is also present.

mad555 - not on red, but I've used it a lot on black. It's a good enough wax. As I said, it does have a darkening effect which can appear to improve depth. If you pop a glossy wax over the top, say a day later, you'll have a cracking finish.


----------



## mad555 (Dec 18, 2009)

What about #16 or am I off in the wrong direction?


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, #26 followed by #16 would achieve the result that Orca is referring to. One creates the illusion of depth by darkening, the other has a glossy finish. Both excellent waxes and work well in combination.

#26 and Meguiars Gold Class are the only waxes I've used where you can apply them to a taped off area and easily see a distinct line between the darkened treated area and the untreated area. At least on black paint.

Here's an example of Gold Class doing its thing:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree with orca, definately darkens the paint! 

Fantastic wax that leaves a real wet look. One of my favs!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with orca , i tried megs nxt wax also darkens the paint 
if you looking for great wax the Victoria concours amazing wax on red color .
another great options on red color: 
-Pinnacle souveran 
-Raceglaze 55
-Zymol Carbon


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

That's a fantastic picture VZSS250 - you can clearly see the line and it shows perfectly what #26 does.

mad555 - Yes, follow on with #16 after at least an hour. That will give you a deep, glossy look. Or ... use 3M Show Car Paste Wax, which IMO delivers exactly that effect IN ONE WAX.

Linking over to CYC forums, here's my take on 3M Show Car Paste Wax: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8381 - note my final comments.

... and just for fun since we've been talking about it, here's some nice shots of #16: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3281 ... used over #26 would be really good - deep (#26) AND glossy (#16).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Megs 26 is a good wax because its looks great,its cheap and last fairly well but I find it a PITA to apply because I find it hard to get an even coat of wax on the car with it for some reason.


----------



## mad555 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have ordered #16 and #26,will give it a bash this weekend to see how it turns out.
Cheers for the replies.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

VZSS250 said:


> Yes, #26 followed by #16 would achieve the result that Orca is referring to. One creates the illusion of depth by darkening, the other has a glossy finish. Both excellent waxes and work well in combination.


why would you wax with one wax and then wax again with another?

are they meant to be used in conjunction with one another?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Megs #26 isn't really glossy at all, if the sun doesn't hit the car it doesn't look that special, it's just another clean car. So, a glossy wax on top of it would be a good step.

On the other hand, in full sun it has a deep wet look and looks great.

I've also used Dodo Rm over it to add some gloss.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Estoril-5 said:


> why would you wax with one wax and then wax again with another?
> 
> are they meant to be used in conjunction with one another?


Generally you wouldn't bother, but if you are keen to attain the best result possible this combination makes the best use of the strengths offered by each wax. One offers depth, the other gloss. Or so the theory goes.

Meguiars' official position on layering is that it does not work in the way enthousiasts tend to think. It recommends two layers to ensure even coverage, but thats about all.


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

does the #26 liquid wax produce the same results as the paste


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

dave7368 said:


> does the #26 liquid wax produce the same results as the paste


If there's any difference at all, the paste is perhaps slightly glossier. I've used a lot of the #26 liquid wax followed on with a glossier wax for the perfect look on fine blacks and reds.


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

so a #26 liquid followed by #16 would be good for my black car...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I noticed 3m show car paste wax mentioned above - One application should have a darkening effect and provide lots of gloss. Love the stuff myself and it's very easy to use :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I noticed 3m show car paste wax mentioned above - One application should have a darkening effect and provide lots of gloss. Love the stuff myself and it's very easy to use :thumb:


That's what I found with that wax - like #26 and #16 together in one. I've often described it as having a "classy" gloss. I think there's something quite attractive about the tin, too.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Orca said:


> That's what I found with that wax - like #26 and #16 together in one. I've often described it as having a "classy" gloss. I think there's something quite attractive about the tin, too.


It's my favourite wax at the moment (not that I've got a great collection but nattys red took some beating!). I used it over 3m polishing pad glaze which I'd say is a bit like an abrasive blackhole and the results were stunning.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, it was your question about the glaze that set me off looking for the paste wax. I keep it as my "standard" wax for correction details.


----------

